# any hello kitty collector's here?



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

i've always thought hello kitty stuff was adorable and now that my granddaughter is 2 i started ordering a few things. i have the rescue set coming that has an ambulance and helicopter. about 20 of the little figurines from ebay along with a fashion set and a clock where a little hello kitty comes out on a track and dances. i've got my eye on quite a few of the retired sets but boy some them are pretty expensive! oh, i have a pet clinic coming too that comes with several little animals. the whole clinic is shaped like hello kitty's head. it's so adorable!
anyone here a collector?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hehe....are you collecting for your granddaughter or you? Lol. Seriously, I think Hello Kitty is adorable. My dogs have harnesses in a Hello Kitty print.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

both i think! my rescue, ambulance-helicopter set just arrived! it has too many small pieces for her to play with now though. she's gonna have to wait til next christmas. now if i can only figure out how to get it out of the box and put it back just right...


----------

